# Kansas Bottle Show - April 2nd



## bigber4604 (Mar 24, 2017)

Annual Kansas Antique Bottle and Postcard Show will be held at the Sunflower South Building on the Kansas State Fairgrounds. Bring in your old bottles, postcards, and tokens for free appraisals. 
Location:
Kansas State Fairgrounds 
										2000 North Poplar Street
																	 Hutchinson, KS 67502                                                    

Hours:
									9am-3pm 							 

Admission:
									Free 							 

Phone Number:
									(620) 728-8304


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 25, 2017)

Two of my favourite collectibles!


----------

